

List of theorems - RiderOfGiraffes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_theorems

======
RiderOfGiraffes
It doesn't list the Banach-Tarski Theorem, because that result in sufficiently
counter-intuitive as to be called a paradox, even though it isn't:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach%E2%80%93Tarski_paradox>

